# Nimi wednesday nighters



## bassinkrazy (Apr 12, 2005)

The nimi wednesday nighters are BACK!!!!!! come out have fun. Starting the first wednesday of MAY from 5 till 9.00 pm main st. ramp . as allways everyones participation is much appreciated. We hope to see all the familiar faces and many new ones this year. Thanks You!.:B


----------



## mikeat (Dec 24, 2008)

Can't wait


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

Anyone have an open seat for the tournaments..im a hell of a bass angler and i fish nimi daily

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## AllEyezOnMe (Apr 22, 2012)

What ramp and how much are these tourneys?


----------



## Katanafreak (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm not real far at all from here if anyone wants a partner!


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

AllEyezOnMe said:


> What ramp and how much are these tourneys?


$20 per boat-includes big bass @ South Main St. ramp


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

FYI, there is no power loading allowed on Nimi... it washes out the gravel behind the ramp and makes a rut tires will get stuck in.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

We are on for Wednesday. Hope to see you all out there.


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

Wish i could join. But nooo. Work sucks!

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## tdyer10 (Apr 7, 2011)

What was winning weight from this week?


----------



## bassinkrazy (Apr 12, 2005)

congrats to corey and rob with a 12 plus pound sack and a 4 plus kicker for first and big bass. wtg guys. thx to all who come out and support us and looking forward to seeing new faces this year. see ya at the South . Main st. ramp from 5 to 9 every weds till fall :B


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

I was wondering what it took to win. it seemed there was a nice turn out.
I didn't think my 11lb's would stand up but maybe next time.


----------



## bassinkrazy (Apr 12, 2005)

congrats! to tom and rachel for first place with 9.14 and 2cnd to tom and john w. with 9.04 and third and Big Bass to tom and adam with 9.0 and a 3.14 BB. Look forward to seeing everyone this weds. at the S.Main st Ramp from 5to 9. what a great bunch of guys and gals. and father and sons we have that come out . come check us out !:B


----------



## ToadJunky10 (Mar 22, 2013)

So are these every Wednesday night? If so I look forward to being there this Wednesday!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

What size live well is required and do i need my own fish bag? Never fished any tourneys but this sounds fun.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

tilefish said:


> What size live well is required and do i need my own fish bag? Never fished any tourneys but this sounds fun.


Bring your boat, a partner (to help get in & out quickly & catch or net fish-LOL), electric motor & battery, and an aereated livewell (a large cooler with an aereator will work). If you catch small fish your cooler doesn't need to be as big-LOL, but if you catch BIG fish then you'll need a BIG cooler! Cooler aereator is at Dick's for $30. If you don't have a bag see Tom B.-tourney director and he has a few to loan out every week. Good luck see you out there!


----------



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks Buzzking!


----------



## ToadJunky10 (Mar 22, 2013)

Will be there tonite!!!


----------



## bassinkrazy (Apr 12, 2005)

Congrats to Toad and Eric with there 13.88 lb bag for first place and also a 4.95 BB kicker wtg guys and second to KennyG. and Lamont W. with 12.12 good going . and TomB. and John W. rounding up third with 10 plus We barely beat the storm but had loads of fun again thanks to everyone who come out to support us we appreciate it and look forward to fishing with all of you. every weds. at nimi from 5 to 9 at the south main st ramp 

A special shout out to Jeff and Michael Brown for taking 4th place out of 40 boats at milton last sunday GOOD JOB GUYS!!! :B


----------



## Katanafreak (Aug 25, 2010)

If anyone needs a partner im itching to try a tourney, have all my own stuff and no problems pay my half for tourney and gas. Please let me know if anyone needs a partner, not the best bass angler but im learning everyday in the lake out back!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Just curious about the ramp you use. First I'm assuming you mean the ramp straight across from where West Nimisila Rd dead ends into Main? And if so .... the last time I launched from there it was almost impossible to launch a bass boat. Did the state deepen the ramp at all?


----------



## bassinkrazy (Apr 12, 2005)

looking forward to seeing everyone at nimi on weds we start at 5 sharp so you must be there before then remember 5 to 9 s mainst ramp thanks Tom and John.:B


----------



## bassinkrazy (Apr 12, 2005)

yes bassbme thats the right one the south main street launch and the state has taken great care of the launches at nimi for quite some time in my opinion . there very well maintained with a boater friendly dock for fisherman:B


----------



## ToadJunky10 (Mar 22, 2013)

Bassinkrazy, had an awesome time tonite...glad the weather held off too! Can't wait for the next one -Jim





















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

